# Entire history of the British Isles, 43 ad to 2016



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

Just came across this. 2000 years in 7 minutes... 

Yet we don't even know what happened in 1812 for real...

My advice, mute the music! 




> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-11-01 22:19:21Reaction Score: 1


Wow. Now we just need that for the entire world (safe word). From, let's say... Three million years ago.

We'll leave her her formative years (although we're technically still in them) before "humanity" or star people or whatever.

So, yeah. Whether there's outer space or multiple dimensions or higher and lower realms or wormholes or rifts, all of THOSE comings and goings AS WELL.


----------

